# Pride of the South Picnic 9-11-10



## rhitland (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pictures I snapped yesterday at the picnic.  All of us who went owe Brother Tom Shelton special thanks for laying the ground work in this friendship between brothers.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Sep 13, 2010)

Not a very flattering pic of me Rhit, but glad there is proof in the world that I was there. I'm the fat kid in the blue polo and shorts.

This was an awesome event, and I would heavily encourage anyone who can make to it a PHA Open event to do so. The Grand Lodge may be able to stop me from sitting in a tiled lodge or holding Masonic communication with fellow brother Masons that are PHA, but there is nothing they can do to stop me from sharing a fine meal and fellowship with them. 

A great time was had by all who attended, and is was a great opportunity to hear firsthand from PHA Masons that the MWPHGLofTX Masons *DEFINITELY, UNQUESTIONABLY* wants full fraternal relations with the GLofTX!

Thanks to those who turned me on to this event, you know who you are!


----------



## owls84 (Sep 13, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, is that Grand South Candidate Thomas Shelton in the first picture in the black shirt?


----------



## rhitland (Sep 13, 2010)

Yup, he is that Lurch looking dude in the first shot.  lol


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 14, 2010)

rhitland said:


> Yup, he is that Lurch looking dude in the first shot.  lol


 
Hah awesome. Kinda cool that a candidate running for the Grand South took time out of his schedule to support a PHA event! It hope the other candidates would as well.


----------



## ELTONBRAZIL (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah Right. All those guys don't have the guts to stand up and face this major problem about racism. I will stand next to my brother's from PH any day of the week and twice on sunday


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 15, 2010)

How good and pleasant it is when brothers dwell in unity!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Sep 15, 2010)

I think it is good the Brethren were able to meet and have Fellowship. I would attend if there was an event closer to me. I have an interest in knowing more of our PHA Brethren, and how they "Work". But, I remain with the fact, that I want it to be mutual, and not pushed on them.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 15, 2010)

Check the Facebook post on this, a DDGM from PHA commented on their stance of visitation rights.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 15, 2010)

That is not just a DDGM but Right Worshipful Grand Senior Deacon Marcus Thomas stating their stance.


----------

